# accepting credit cards w a iPhone 5



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

I would like to start using my iPhone 5 to accept credit cards. I know there are several choices, the most popular one among other vendors I know is the square, I also know someone that uses a moophie (sp).  Any thoughts or advice? Thank you very much.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I think Paypal also has one. I have the square and like it.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

A coworker just got the Paypal version & likes it, & feels that the Paypal name makes her customers more comfortable since it's something most are familiar with. I also know a satisfied Square customer


----------



## felixleon (Jan 31, 2013)

I was not knowing much about it as now i am going to buy Iphone 5 and please can any one tell more things about Iphone 5 and visit.


----------

